# Masterbuilt Model 20077615



## green1320 (Jan 29, 2015)

Is anyone know anything about masterbuilts model # 20077615? sterbuilt is replacing my MES 30 gen 1 with this model. They stated it is a brand new unit they just released Dec 2014. Any information on this model will be appreciated. They stated it was not one of the new blue tooth units. I can not find any information on this model anywhere other that the manual they sent me on this unit model #.

 Thanks
 Steve


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 30, 2015)

I have no idea on that, but with that model #, I would think it was a new Bluetooth Unit.

The Bluetooth units were supposedly released in Dec, 2014.

As for their saying it isn't one, I've gotten wrong info from their phone people before.

Bear


----------



## themule69 (Jan 30, 2015)

I'm in the same boat as Bear. I'm not sure what it is.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## green1320 (Jan 30, 2015)

I agree Bearcarver and themule69, I can not find any info on this unit at all except for the info masterbuilt sent me. I have ask several times about the unit being a bluetooth model and several including the head of CS have assured me that it is not but is replacing the 2007??12 model.


----------



## green1320 (Jan 30, 2015)

Ok here is some pictures of the new model.













71g76Ha-FFL._SL1500_.jpg



__ green1320
__ Jan 30, 2015


















61aU0nIJHtL._SL1000_.jpg



__ green1320
__ Jan 30, 2015


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 30, 2015)

Green1320 said:


> Ok here is some pictures of the new model.


OK----I don't see any difference between that and the already existing Gen #2 MES units.

If there is a difference it would be something you can't see, like new controls electronics.

Bear


----------



## green1320 (Jan 30, 2015)

Ok just had this unit delivered to me. The only difference i see is that the vent is on the top left of the unit instead of on the side. It does state that the unit is a new model release December 2014.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 30, 2015)

Green1320 said:


> Ok just had this unit delivered to me. The only difference i see is that the vent is on the top left of the unit instead of on the side. It does state that the unit is a new model release December 2014.


Does it still have that slanted drip plate with the little water pan hanging from it, or does it have a bigger water pan in the middle near the bottom?

Bear


----------



## green1320 (Jan 30, 2015)

image.jpg



__ green1320
__ Jan 30, 2015





Here is a picture of the side of the box. I am not sure which it has.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 30, 2015)

Looks to me like this is the same as the Gen #2, except they moved the top vent from the side to the top left corner.

This was one of the recommendations I gave them, which is also in the new Gen #2.5, along with other of my recommendations like getting rid of the slanted drip plate with the little water pan, and getting more like the internal assembly that the Gen #1 has.

However it looks like yours still has the slanted drip plate in it.

Bear


----------



## pargolfr (Feb 8, 2015)

Interesting. Why did you recommend getting rid of the  slanted drip tray? I've been thinking about getting a new MES and thought that was actually a nice feature, but now you've got me thinking.. Does it fill the water pan up too fast or cause some other kind of problem?


----------



## gary s (Feb 8, 2015)

Bear will probably be back to answer that for you. He has spent a lot of time with the MES and has smoked for years on one

Gary


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 8, 2015)

ParGolfR said:


> Interesting. Why did you recommend getting rid of the  slanted drip tray? I've been thinking about getting a new MES and thought that was actually a nice feature, but now you've got me thinking.. Does it fill the water pan up too fast or cause some other kind of problem?


That drip pan occupies much of the inside width & depth dimensions of the smoker. It is higher on the right than the left, to get the drips to run downhill to the little water pan hole. Because of these facts, the heat from the element (below) rises to the slanted drip plate and is pushed uphill to the right. Then it eventually seeps around the plate, but this rise to the right causes the right side of the smoker to be hotter than the left.

If heat didn't rise, that slanted drip plate wouldn't be a problem, but we can't change that. That's why I recommended they eliminate it.

Bear


----------



## pargolfr (Feb 8, 2015)

Hadnt thought of that but makes sense.  Thanks for the response


----------



## daricksta (Feb 8, 2015)

Green1320 said:


> Is anyone know anything about masterbuilts model # 20077615? sterbuilt is replacing my MES 30 gen 1 with this model. They stated it is a brand new unit they just released Dec 2014. Any information on this model will be appreciated. They stated it was not one of the new blue tooth units. I can not find any information on this model anywhere other that the manual they sent me on this unit model #.
> 
> Thanks
> Steve


As far as I can tell this is the new Bluetooth model, either under the Masterbuilt nameplate of the Sportsmans Elite model. It's the only one that was released in 12/14.

https://www.masterbuilt.com/bluetooth-smoker#


----------



## green1320 (Feb 9, 2015)

daRicksta,
  This model is not one of the new Bluetooth models. After speaking with them I learned that they came out with a new 30 and 40 non Bluetooth model as well in 12-14. This model I received is not a Bluetooth model.


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 9, 2015)

daRicksta said:


> As far as I can tell this is the new Bluetooth model, either under the Masterbuilt nameplate of the Sportsmans Elite model. It's the only one that was released in 12/14.
> 
> https://www.masterbuilt.com/bluetooth-smoker#


No--Not the Bluetooth model:

The one "Green" showed in post #9 is not the Bluetooth model. It looks to be some type of hybrid of the Gen #2. It has the small water pan and the unshielded controls like the Gen #2, yet it has the top vent on the top left like the Bluetooth model, instead of on the left side like the Gen #2.

Bear


----------



## daricksta (Feb 9, 2015)

Green1320 said:


> daRicksta,
> This model is not one of the new Bluetooth models. After speaking with them I learned that they came out with a new 30 and 40 non Bluetooth model as well in 12-14. This model I received is not a Bluetooth model.


I was just going off the Masterbuilt website. That thing is horribly designed. From the website it appeared only the Bluetooth models were released last December. There's essential product info they intentionally omit for reasons unknown.


----------



## daricksta (Feb 9, 2015)

Bearcarver said:


> No--Not the Bluetooth model:
> 
> The one "Green" showed in post #9 is not the Bluetooth model. It looks to be some type of hybrid of the Gen #2. It has the small water pan and the unshielded controls like the Gen #2, yet it has the top vent on the top left like the Bluetooth model, instead of on the left side like the Gen #2.
> 
> Bear


I was mistaken because the Masterbuilt website is not well-designed and that's where I was getting my new model release info.


----------



## green1320 (Feb 9, 2015)

Actually I like this model better than the Gen 1 I had. It heats more consistent and the temp is closer to the set temp of the unit. The temp measured at each rack with my maverick is closer in temp than my Gen 1. So far so good.


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 9, 2015)




----------



## green1320 (Feb 9, 2015)

I will get pictures when I get home. The slanted drip tray is still in it but I have been told by others that it is not as wide. It does not seem to affect how the unit heats. I do not use the water try in it so that leaves a hole about half the size of the tray open.


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 10, 2015)

Green1320 said:


> I will get pictures when I get home. The slanted drip tray is still in it but I have been told by others that it is not as wide. It does not seem to affect how the unit heats. I do not use the water try in it so that leaves a hole about half the size of the tray open.


Yup---Less width of the drip plate would help, but then it will miss drippings too.

When I tested one, the heat was more even with the little water pan removed, because some of the trapped heat slipped through the water pan hole & went up the left side.

Bear


----------



## dockman (Feb 10, 2015)

What have you done Bear to fix the slanted drip pan issue with yours?


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 10, 2015)

Dockman said:


> What have you done Bear to fix the slanted drip pan issue with yours?


I went the easy route:

After recording many tests, I put the Gen #2 in the back of my garage with the cover on it, and continued to use my 4 year old Gen #1.

Bear


----------



## dockman (Feb 10, 2015)

Lmao! Good call bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 10, 2015)

Dockman said:


> Lmao! Good call bear


If I wanted to use the Gen #2, I would first get a new control for it, then try to get the parts from the bottom of a Gen #1, like the bottom rack hanger & water pan hanger, and the Gen #1 water pan, or cut a piece of metal that takes up the identical area. Then I'd rip that slanted drip plate & water pan out, and replace it with Gen #1 guts. Probably be a Great smoker then.

Bear


----------



## pb4real (May 2, 2015)

Hi Gents, thanks for all your posts. I am a smoking novice and I am trying to decide between models 200 77 515 and 200 77 615. Is there an actual difference ?

This company makes it so difficult. The only thing I see that the 515 is fully foam insulated and it does not mention that for the 615 !?

Is this the diff and if it is is that a significant difference ? Thanks for your time.  PB


----------



## Bearcarver (May 2, 2015)




----------

